# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Polish cursive  handwriting

## rockzmom

I am in need of someone who can read and translate Polish cursive handwriting from early 1900s into English. 
thanks.

----------


## kamilion

If you still need help with it, let me know  ::

----------


## rockzmom

Kamilion, 
Thanks for your offer. I met an amazing 90 year old Polish man at the place I posted about here in this thread. He was able to read the Polish and knows several other languages as well. He even spent time in Russia too! 
One more reason to search out these places and volunteer! You never know the amazing people you will met there and the stories they have to tell.

----------

